# blind spot detection option



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi, 

I bought a new Cruze hatchback on Thursday and I am wondering if there is a good aftermarket blind spot detection option that can be installed in the car. 

The sales person told me I could get all those features in the model with leather seats but I did not want leather... so I chose the LT with mostly everything with the exception of safety features and leather seats ( and other features that really did not matter to me such as wireless charging). 


Thanks !


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

haroldiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a new Cruze hatchback on Thursday and I am wondering if there is a good aftermarket blind spot detection option that can be installed in the car.
> 
> ...


I've personally never seen one. If it did exist, I'm sure it would be fairly expensive and, in my opinion anyway, not really worth the hassle of installing it. Typically the light indicators are on the mirror of an equipped vehicle. Any aftermarket indicator would just be sitting there, begging to get stolen by someone walking by.

I have the factory equipped blindspot detection on my Gen1 Cruze. I believe the primary module is in the trunk, and then 2 radiowave modules are stuck on the left and right side under the rear bumper. They detect if something is too close and set off the corresponding indicator on the mirror. To do this aftermarket would require drilling and a heck of a lot of running of wire harnesses.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blind Spot Detection System


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

haroldiri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a new Cruze hatchback on Thursday and I am wondering if there is a good aftermarket blind spot detection option that can be installed in the car.
> 
> ...


That's odd. My Gen2 Cruze LT sedan (I know, not a hatch) has cloth seats and the blind spot detection feature. Either your dealer was trying to upsell you, or they just didn't have any blind spot-equipped models with cloth seats on the lot.

I guess you can look online for an aftermarket blind spot detection kit.


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

Mattd04639 said:


> That's odd. My Gen2 Cruze LT sedan (I know, not a hatch) has cloth seats and the blind spot detection feature. Either your dealer was trying to upsell you, or they just didn't have any blind spot-equipped models with cloth seats on the lot.
> 
> I guess you can look online for an aftermarket blind spot detection kit.


huh! I should have done better research about this but i was not planning in buying a car the day i bought it lol. I just liked it so much that i couldn't resist buying it. It is what it is, now i know for the next one.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Seems that most LT models are ordered with the convenience package and sometimes one or two others (RS) but rarely are they specced out with the safety package at lots around me. You can get it as an option though. Might make the price of the car higher than the target market/customer is usually looking for. 

On the other hand, Premiers, when they are ordered, usually seem to come with either none - or all packages. I guess it's what sells the most.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

You can most definitely get the LT with blind spot. You also have to remember, the Factory Blind Spot, also comes with Cross Traffic Alert. When reverse is selected, the outward rear sensors scan to the left and right of the car, 60 feet out, to avoid you backing out into someone speeding down the aisle. Well worth the money. 

And, JB, youre correct. Thats how it seems to be, around here, as well. Premier is either loaded or stripped out. I chose the loaded. Every option available, with RS.


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

CruzeTech said:


> You can most definitely get the LT with blind spot. You also have to remember, the Factory Blind Spot, also comes with Cross Traffic Alert. When reverse is selected, the outward rear sensors scan to the left and right of the car, 60 feet out, to avoid you backing out into someone speeding down the aisle. Well worth the money.
> 
> And, JB, youre correct. Thats how it seems to be, around here, as well. Premier is either loaded or stripped out. I chose the loaded. Every option available, with RS.


how much did you end up paying if you don't mind me asking? I saw a loaded, premier sedan with a price tag of 31k in the dealership today. All I wanted to do was ask the sales guy if I could exchange it haha. I'm very happy with my LT RS but I wish I had the safety features, it's the only thing I'm missing; everything else is perfect.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Plus another $2,000 off, in IVCs. Went back, today to have the clear bra, installed, and my friend is the finance director, he said it was a $1,200 loser. But it’s ok, this is my 4th car from them. They’ve made money off of me. So, $21,965 plus clear bra, which I just wrote a check for.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

haroldiri said:


> how much did you end up paying if you don't mind me asking? I saw a loaded, premier sedan with a price tag of 31k in the dealership today. All I wanted to do was ask the sales guy if I could exchange it haha. I'm very happy with my LT RS but I wish I had the safety features, it's the only thing I'm missing; everything else is perfect.


Hmm, the completely loaded Premier stickered for high 29s for the 16.5 MY. Mine came out to $22k before taxes...it was their last 16 and on red tag sale.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> You can most definitely get the LT with blind spot. You also have to remember, the Factory Blind Spot, also comes with Cross Traffic Alert. When reverse is selected, the outward rear sensors scan to the left and right of the car, 60 feet out, to avoid you backing out into someone speeding down the aisle. Well worth the money.
> 
> And, JB, youre correct. Thats how it seems to be, around here, as well. Premier is either loaded or stripped out. I chose the loaded. Every option available, with RS.


But you cant get a sunroof on the LT with the blind spot............crazy


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

goochman said:


> But you cant get a sunroof on the LT with the blind spot............crazy


You’re right, you’re right. I tried to build it. That’s crazy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

